# Dish Remote Access Not Playing Nice With Firefox



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Just posted this on the Contact Us form. For whatever good that may do.



> I just logged on to my account using Firefox. I clicked Dish Remote Access and after about 30 or 45 secondes Firefox said Done but there was a blank screen. I tried a couple of more times then cleared my cache and tried again. Nada. Closed FF, opened IE, logged on, clicked DRA and it popped right up. All 3 receivers indicated on line, # of timers, recordings,etc were correct. Hmmmm. Tried FF again and the DRA page came up. However, my 922, while showing the correct number of Recordings did not show the Timers. Closed out and tried a couple of more times with the same result. The two 622s did show all the correct information in both browsers.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

DRA doesn't work reliably with Safari 5.0 either. In fact it is very iffy with my Macs in general. DRA on IE8 in Windows 7 running on the 27" iMac is very reliable, however. Go figure. :nono:


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

For Mac users, recently OS 10.6.4 was issued, upon that issue I noticed that a new upgrade was issued from Sling concerning Safari. I've upgraded both and the system and App seems to operate nominally.

A side note, the effectiveness of the Sling seems to depend on the speed of the ISP and or network, etc. being used. I have a wireless setup which is very quick, I have considered going ethernet with my primary computer to just see if anything changes though. I'm of the opinion that hard wired is still the most stable in most situations..


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

olguy said:


> Just posted this on the Contact Us form. For whatever good that may do.


OK. I had the same problem a couple of days ago but ignored it and still had the problem tonight. So tonight I went to the old URL https://dish.sling.com/ and attempted to sign in using the "soon to be replaced" system. It wouldn't let me sign in. So I used the "can't remember password" system, used the email link to set a new password then signed in. I use the Firefox password save system.

So then I went to my Dish web site account which uses a different password. Signed in to it. Then clicked on the Dish Remote Access and it took me right in.

Right now I can't even get into my Dish Account with IE as it freezes up, but Firefox is working fine right now on it.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Rotryrkt said:


> DRA doesn't work reliably with Safari 5.0 either. In fact it is very iffy with my Macs in general. DRA on IE8 in Windows 7 running on the 27" iMac is very reliable, however. Go figure. :nono:


Safari running in Windows 7, through the Bootcamp mode, on my 27" Mac will not work with Sling at all......I get a message the "browser is not supported at this time", via Sling. FireFox works fine though, last I checked, I don't use Explorer anymore.
Looks to me their sorting all this out, or at least making some adjustments. As of late there has been changes in the viewing menu, (good, better, and best HD) was added. The start up for the grid is less busy also, the (connecting)with the .......is much quicker, or so it seems.
I've had no problems logging in through Dish8.sling etc. my usual way.


----------

